# vairon (couleur des yeux)



## Paquita

Hola amigos.

Hace unos días leí en una novela la expresión* "les yeux vairons"* y me pregunté cómo se diría en español. Hace años, un profesor de la Uni nos lo tradujo por "ojos varios" o algo por el estilo...

Se trata de esto: 


> Gén. _au masc._
> *A. − 1.* _Yeux vairons._ Yeux qui n'ont pas la même couleur ou dont l'iris est dépigmenté, cerclé de blanc. _Un grand chien (...) dont les yeux vairons, pleins de douceur, exprimaient une détresse infinie_ (A. France, _Hist. comique_, 1903, p. 90


 
fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/vairon

o si preferís una imagen, de esto

He encontrado esta imagen y este artículo pero heterocromía es sustantivo y me parece ser demasiado científico...


A ver si pasa por aquí un especialista de los ojos ...para completar nuestro diccionario con el adjetivo ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

He estado mirando y no encuentro ningún término menos científico que *heterocromo *como adjetivo que designe esa característica. Ver aquí "nombres alternativos".
No obstante, en esta página *** utilizan "ojos vairon".


----------



## Paquita

Muchas gracias Víctor.

En el enlace que me has dado y que te quito  porque es de una marca de alimentos perrunos que no podemos poner aquí..., al lado de "vairons" que puede ser galicismo (¿?) encuentro "dispares" .. y en google esto



> con ojos *dispares*, tiene un ojo azul y otro cobre


 
Gracias también por el consejo..que también he quitado...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Ojos dispares* parece una muy buena opción.


----------



## chlapec

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Ojos dispares* parece una muy buena opción.


 
El problema es que *dispares* sería demasiado genérico, no haciendo una referencia expresa al color (podrían tener distinto tamaño o forma, por ejemplo). 
A veces hay que aceptar que un idioma no tenga un término simple para describir algo. Yo diría "ojos de distinto color". Voilà.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chlapec said:


> El problema es que *dispares* sería demasiado genérico, no haciendo una referencia expresa al color (podrían tener distinto tamaño o forma, por ejemplo).
> A veces hay que aceptar que un idioma no tenga un término simple para describir algo. Yo diría "ojos de distinto color". Voilà.



Pues sí, también tienes razón: podría tener un ojo redondo y el otro cuadrado 

Tu opción -*ojos de distinto color*- tampoco es mala .


----------



## Probo

Hola a todos: Llevo un rato dándole vueltas a esto y creo, como Víctor, que no hay en español una denominación específica para esa anomalía de los ojos. Pero como me ha picado la curiosidad, me he preguntado de dónde vendría eso de "vairons" y por qué tu profesor optó por la traducción "varios". He consultado en un diccionario etimológico de francés la palabra _vairon_ y no la he encontrado. A riesgo de meter estrepitosamente la pata, he pensado que si _maison _viene de _mansion(em)_, _vairon_ bien podría venir de _vario, varium, varionem_, o algo por el estilo. En el diccionario de latín encuentro _vario (1ª conj.)=pintar de varios colores, etc._, con lo cual me he quedado muy satisfecho. Busco en el RAE y encuentro 
*vario**, ria**.*

(Del lat. _varĭus_).


*4. *adj. Que tiene variedad o está compuesto de diversos adornos o colores. 


Me parece que "ojos varios" es la mejor opción y que tu profesor de la Universidad era un hombre sabio o, como mínimo, muy intuitivo. Saludos.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Perdón pero ojos varios me hace pensar en ojos supernumerarios.

¿Qué tal "variopintos"?

Por cierto, "vairon" deriva de "vair".


----------



## Probo

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Perdón pero ojos varios me hace pensar en ojos supernumerarios.
> 
> ¿Qué tal "variopintos"?
> 
> Por cierto, "vairon" deriva de "vair".


 
Hola: Desde luego, la lengua es algo muy subjetivo (no entiendo que pinta aquí un "supernumerario" ). Yo prefiero "varios", pero puede valer "variopintos", aunque a mi modo de ver tiene otro valor (aunque mismo o similar significado). En cuanto  a la etimología, te agradezco la información, que viene a confirmar la idea que yo he sugerido. Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Hola Probo:

Mi comentario no era un ataque personal. En efecto, "vair" y "vario" son cognados léxicos, desde el punto de vista etimológico.

Lo de los ojos "supernumerarios" era un chiste gafo.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Probo

swift said:


> Hola Probo:
> 
> Mi comentario no era un ataque personal. En efecto, "vair" y "vario" son cognados léxicos, desde el punto de vista etimológico.
> 
> Lo de los ojos "supernumerarios" era un chiste gafo.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Después de contestar, entendí el chiste; pero pensé que a lo hecho pecho y que si me contestabas con un palo en la cabeza lo tendría bien merecido. Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Siempre he oído:
- un ojo de cada color

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola Martine:

Sí, tienes razón. Yo he escuchado esta expresión en Costa Rica, y es muy común. Por lo general, se especifican los colores después de enunciarla. Y en España, ¿"de cada color" implica que ya se ha especificado los colores, o más bien se aclara después? 

Un beso,


J.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueno, lo más habitual es un ojo de color marrón y otro azul, se da pues por supuesto. 
(Los ojos verdes son extramadamente raros por aquí, llaman mucho la atención (mi hermana puede contaros cosas sobre el tema)


----------



## Vicomte123

Hola,

Por lo del color, lo mismo ocurre en francés: que yo sepa, la palabra "vairon" no especifica el color con lo cual lo de *Paquita *y *Víctor *- ojos dispares- no me parece nada excentrico. Luego se suele especificar el color de los ojos si es necesario.
Ciao
Vic


----------



## swift

Ya veo. En Costa Rica, sí se dan los ojos verdes. Por lo general, los que tienen los ojos de colores diferentes son verde y café.

Yo creía que los ojos "vairon" eran por lo general "verde-gris".


----------



## Probo

Hola otra vez: Acabo de preguntarle por esta cuestión a mi oftalmóloga (ha sido fácil porque vive conmigo): mucho tecnicismo y mucha clasificación (que si idiopática, que si exógena, que si heredada, que si patatín, que si patatán) pero en su mundillo sólo se la conoce como _heterocromía. _Esta vez el oculista no nos ha resuelto el problema de los ojos. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Zae

Hola,
Mis ojos son de color distinto, uno es tirando a verde y el otro de color miel oscuro. Siempre he dicho de distinto color. Dispares me da la sensación de que tienen forma distinta o miran hacia direcciones opuestas. Variopinto es correcto, da hincapié en la originalidad pero en mi caso no me gusta utilizarlo me gusta más dispar.


----------



## albertovidal

Me parece que *un ojo de cada color *se acerca a la acepción de vairon


----------



## Jmrodriguez09

Ici au sud de l'Espagne on dit "tienes un ojo marrón y otro a-su-lado",  sans blagues, "tienes un ojo de cada color", je soutiens albertovidal


----------



## hual

Hola,

En algunas zonas rurales argentinas se dice que una persona o un animal tiene _ojos zarcos_ cuando tiene ojos de colores distintos.


----------

